# Korloy carbide inserts



## PT Doc (May 28, 2018)

I’ll be picking up a facemill with integral r8 taper in the near future. Some of these facemills take SEHT inserts.  Glacern is one option and they offer of a few inserts directly on their sites. See bottom of this page.

https://www.glacern.com/fm45

Searching on eBay, I came across some Korloy inserts at substantially cheaper prices per 10 pack. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-IN-BOX...762187&hash=item3f4a7b32fd:g:oP8AAOSwDtVazdov

I am new to insert tooling and was wondering if this a brand that is getting knocked off overseas. Seems like most sellers are from China. I have seen fake Mitutoyo calipers but question these inserts. Don’t know if there is high demand for these that they would be producing fake inserts overseas. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 28, 2018)

I am far from experienced to give advice, but I am having good service from the cheap chinese one. I just got the facemill and did some test cuts that I was happy with. I am sure with an aggressive machine and production needs the more expensive one would be the way to go.


----------



## darkzero (May 28, 2018)

I use a lot of Korloy inserts. I have genuine Korloy inserts & I also have "Korloy" inserts from China. Like you, as suspected by the price, I assume they may be knock offs as well. IIRC the labels do look different but I'm not sure if that is just because of insert type or generation differences. If they are knock offs then China did well producing them, goes to show that China can make good products, & I can't tell a difference in performance. I also have been using the China "Korloy" inserts for my Glacern FM45 & they perform great.


----------



## PT Doc (May 28, 2018)

darkzero said:


> I use a lot of Korloy inserts. I have genuine Korloy inserts & I also have "Korloy" inserts from China. Like you, as suspected by the price, I assume they may be knock offs as well. IIRC the labels do look different but I'm not sure if that is just because of insert type or generation differences. If they are knock offs then China did well producing them, goes to show that China can make good products, & I can't tell a difference in performance. I also have been using the China "Korloy" inserts for my Glacern FM45 & they perform great.



Thank you for the detailed info. How do you like the FM45? Is yours an intergral shank? Out of curiosity, are there any marking to COO?


----------



## darkzero (May 28, 2018)

PT Doc said:


> Thank you for the detailed info. How do you like the FM45? Is yours an intergral shank? Out of curiosity, are there any marking to COO?



I'm very happy with the FM45, it was my first face mill. Yes, mine is an integral shank, 2.5". There are no COO markings on mine. I believe they are made in Taiwan though , great quality. I also have their 5" vise, ER16 collet chuck, & 2 keyless drill chucks. I've been happy with all of them & wouldn't hesitate to buy more of their products.


----------

